# Leitungsquerschnitt nach FI



## arne.pf (19 Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin gerade an der Planung eines Schaltschrankes mit einem 37kW Umrichter und einem Allstromsensitiven FI --> Querschnitt 25mm². 

In dem Schrank sind noch 4 Netzteile, die auch den dem FI eingespeist werden. Soweit so gut, nun das Problem:

Der Kunde will Klemmen von Weidmüller, und die haben keine Reduzierbrücken wie es z.B. von Phönix gibt(also von ST35 auf ST2,5). 
Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob ich direkt nach dem FI den Querschnitt des Neutralleiters, entsprechend den Sicherungen der Netzteile ausgelegt, verringern darf, also so Richtung 6mm²
Die Netzteile sind die einzigen Wechselstromverbraucher in dem Schrank und deswegen 35mm² Klemmen zu verbauen ist ein bisschen übertrieben finde ich...

Bis jetzt hab ich nix dazu in den Normen gefunden... wenn jemand was weiß, würde ich mich sehr freuen! 


Danke Euch!
Gruß
Arne


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Februar 2015)

Hallo Arne,

ich habe Deine Ausführungen so verstanden:

Vorsicherungen
FI

Vom FI geht es dreiphasig zum Umrichter
Vom FI geht es einphasig zu den Netzteilen

Zu 2: Hier gibt es vor den Netzteilen noch Vorsicherungen
Entsprechend sollte es dann zu 1 auch noch eine Vorsicherung/Motorschutz geben!?

Erste Anmerkung: Bist Du sicher, daß die Verwendung eines FI vor dem Umrichter zulässig ist? Ist das vom Umrichterhersteller so angegeben? Auch wenn der allstromsensitiv ist, wäre ich mir da ohne Rücksprache mit dem/den Hersteller nicht sicher bzw. es muß im Handbuch des Umrichters stehen.

Zu deiner Frage:
Da der Neutralleiter ausschließlich an den Netzteilen angeschlossen ist und diese wiederum eine eigene Sicherung haben, kannst Du das machen, den Querschnitt zu reduzieren.
Der Neutralleiter muß für den maximalen zu erwartenden Betriebsstrom ausgelegt sein. Da hier nur Striom aus den Netzteilen zurückfließen kann, welcher durch die entsprechenden Sicherungen begrenzt ist, darfst Du den auf den entsprechenden Betriebsstrom auslegen.
Da es aber sicherlich Schaltnetzteile sind, würde ich, wegen der zu erwartenden Oberwellen, durchaus einen Nennquerschnitt höher als rechnerisch erforderlich gehen. Oder Du sicherst die Netzteile zweipolig ab: L und N, wobei Du dann aber darauf achten mußt, daß es KEINE Einzelsicherungen sind, sondern eine zweipolige, da der N nicht einzeln geschaltet werden darf.
Ich würde dann hinter dem FI eine N-Schiene oder einen Block N-Klemmen setzen. Von dort zu den Netzteilen kannst Du den Querschnitt entsprechend dem Betriebsstrom eines Netzteils auslegen.
Zwischen FI und N-Klemmen mußt Du dann natürlich einen Querschnitt nehmen, der den gesamten Betriebsstrom aller Netzteile (und eventuelle später installierte Betriebsmittel) aufnehmen kann, also am besten den gleichen Querschnitt, wie vor dem FI.

Ich hoffe, das hat Dir erst einmal weitergeholfen.
Gruß
   JS


----------



## arne.pf (19 Februar 2015)

Danke mal für die schnelle Antwort!

es ist nach dem FI nochmal alles seperat abgesichert.

Ja die Verwendung ist abgeklärt. In meinen Augen ist es ein wenig übertrieben, aber Kunde ist König und zahlt 




So ein Bild sagt mehr als Worte.

Die Verkabelung der Aussenleiter vor und nach dem FI erfolgt mit 25mm², bzw mit Stromschiene.
Von der Einspeisung bis zum FI ist der Neutral auch mit 25mm²



> Ich würde dann hinter dem FI eine N-Schiene oder einen Block N-Klemmen  setzen. Von dort zu den Netzteilen kannst Du den Querschnitt  entsprechend dem Betriebsstrom eines Netzteils auslegen.



So habe ich das ganze auch geplant, siehe -XN im Bild




> Zwischen FI und N-Klemmen mußt Du dann natürlich einen Querschnitt  nehmen, der den gesamten Betriebsstrom aller Netzteile (und eventuelle  später installierte Betriebsmittel) aufnehmen kann, also am besten den  gleichen Querschnitt, wie vor dem FI.



Das wär ja dann quasi 25mm². Und genau da liegt das Problem. ich bekommen keine Reduzierung von einer 35mm² Klemme auf die 4 oder 2,5... Zumindest nicht von Weidmüller. Da müsste man einen Umweg gehen.

35mm² ---Reduzierung--> 16mm² --> Einspeiseklemme --> 4mm² Klemme

Und genau das möchte ich vermeiden, in dem ich in dem Fall mit einem 6mm² nach dem FI den Neutral weiterführe.
Ist das so dann erlaubt?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Februar 2015)

Das sollte funktionieren mit den 6mm²... Rein rechnerisch dürftest Du ein 2,5mm² nehmen, das ist mit 24A belastbar (Verlegeart B1): 4x6A. Da bist Du mit 6mm² auf der sicheren Seite.

Laut Deinem Schaltplan hast Du vor dem FI keine eigene Absicherung. Bitte stell sicher, daß Deine Einspeisung eine 100A (oder kleiner) Absicherung hat, um den FI zu schützen...


----------



## winnman (19 Februar 2015)

Ich würde nach dem FI mit 16²mm auf eine LS-Verschienung mit 16²mm gehen (für die L *und* für den N).

Als LS p+N Typen, also Auslöser im Pfad L, N zwangsweise mitgeschaltet.
Dann kannst du ab den LS direkt zu den Netzteilen gehen mit 1,5 oder was du da eben brauchst.

Die 16²mm können bei den meisten Automatenherstellern sauber zusätzlich zur Verschienung eingeklemmt werden.

Die p+N haben zusätzlich den Vorteil bei einem Ev. Fehler im Netzteil durch abschalten des LS den Fehler wegzuschalten. Somit könnte der Rest weiterbetrieben werden (falls das hier möglich wäre)


----------



## MSB (19 Februar 2015)

37kW FU und 30mA FI ist ohne Zusatzgerätschaften die den Ableitstrom dämpfen,
sehr höflich gesprochen optimistisch ... unhöflich gepsprochen traue ich mir vorherzusagen, das du/Kunde damit auf die Schnauze fällt
Die parallelen Netzgeräte machens auch nicht wirklich besser.

Klingt jetzt zwar ein wenig nach Werbung, hat sich aber als hervorragender Problemlöser erwiesen:
http://epa-filter.de/index.php?page=ableitstromfilter-dar&hl=de_DE

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## arne.pf (20 Februar 2015)

Danke an alle für die Tipps, ich habe mit dem Kunde gesprochen, wir  werden es jetzt mal mit FI testen und wenn es net klappt, wird der FI  getauscht... warum net gleich, weiß ich net...



> Laut Deinem Schaltplan hast Du vor dem FI keine eigene Absicherung.  Bitte stell sicher, daß Deine Einspeisung eine 100A (oder kleiner)  Absicherung hat, um den FI zu schützen...



Ist im allpoligen Plan drin als maximale Vorsicherung 

@winnman: bei 100A bin ich mit 16mm² n gutes Stück unter der Maximalbelastbarkeit der Ader...



> Die parallelen Netzgeräte machens auch nicht wirklich besser.



vllt ne blöde Frage: auch wenn diese nur L und N als Anschluss haben?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## JSEngineering (20 Februar 2015)

> vllt ne blöde Frage: auch wenn diese nur L und N als Anschluss haben


Antwort: Gerade WEIL sie nur L und N als Anschluß haben.
Der Oberwellengehalt steigt erheblich, wenn Du einphasige Geräte nimmst. Und gerade die gefürchteten Oberwellen (3./9./15./...) treten bei dreiphasigen Netzteilen ohne N-Anschluß nicht auf.
Daher schrieb ich bereits oben: N-Querschnitt erhöhen bzw. separat absichern.
Zweiter Effekt: Da Du 4 Netzteile hast, ist natürlicherweise eine Phase mehr belastet, als die anderen, was noch schlimmer wird, wenn ein Netzteil aussteigt.
Wenn möglich, immer dreiphasige Netzteile einsetzen. Hat nur Vorteile.


----------



## arne.pf (23 Februar 2015)

Ahh ok... mit der Thematik der Oberwellen hab ich mich noch net wirklich beschäftigt, man hört es halt immer wieder...

Ich werd es mal weitergeben mit den 3-phasingen NT... spart auch den N im Schrank...

Danke für die Infos!


----------

